# Lionfish



## helmraiser (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking for some general information on how deep they are. I'm going to start diving soon and would like to spear them.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

helmraiser said:


> Looking for some general information on how deep they are. I'm going to start diving soon and would like to spear them.


Located in all depths from 2 ft to way to deep to dive.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

helmraiser said:


> Looking for some general information on how deep they are. I'm going to start diving soon and would like to spear them.


There are several local charters that offer Lionfish trips. I advise getting some dives under your belt before you start worrying about spearing anything.


----------



## helmraiser (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes I'm going to get dive experience and go with experienced people for a while. My question was more of a general question just trying to find out if it is something I want to pursue.


----------



## helmraiser (Dec 17, 2017)

Hey Cajun spearit I just watched your video of last lionfish hunt of 2017. Pretty awesome how deep were you looked really clear?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Best depth out of Pensacola is between 100' to 120' deep


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

helmraiser said:


> Hey Cajun spearit I just watched your video of last lionfish hunt of 2017. Pretty awesome how deep were you looked really clear?


Yep...Toner is the boat captain, so he knows best!! All those dives were around 100ft.


----------

